# 1995 PICKUP, FAILED EMISSIONS



## motown65 (Oct 15, 2014)

Hello, 

I am new to this forum. 

I came here to seek help with my 1995 Nissan Pickup. It has 127,000 miles and runs fine, the only thing is that it has just failed the Virgina State Emissions. It passed in every category except the "No ppm"; the result was 1640 ppm at 15 mph and 1632 ppm at 25 mph.

Does anyone have any suggestions on how to lower this number or what the root cause of this issue is ?

Your assistance is appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

1649 ppm of what? Hydrocarbons? Carbon Monoxide? NOx emissions?


----------



## motown65 (Oct 15, 2014)

It is the NOx emissions


----------



## jp2code (Jun 2, 2011)

I don't get emission tested, but I have heard of people running a can of Sea Foam through the gas tank to pass these tests.

Good luck!


----------

